# Kudos to Sally and Jane



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just had to give these two photos a special kudos. They have been making me grin from ear to ear all week. Jane, Sally, please forgive me for stealing these out of the gallery and posting them here for their own special applause.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

We certainly have some great photographers on here and these pictures certainly do make you smile!  Cute shots


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree - these are great!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree. There are some great photographers here and I'm not one of them!

Great pictures!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane has 2 beautiful havs and does a great grooming job! That takes real talent.
:redface:I just got a lucky shot. Thank you I'm glad you like it:redface:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to agree. They are great photos . . . and I say that from my vantage point on the same side of the fence as Linda. I consider myself to get a great shot if Milo is facing my direction.ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:clap2: Kudos to the adorable Havs and the photographers who caught them! :clap2:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been saying it for a year and a half now...if I could just get one good shot I'd be happy!

Those are both such wonderful pictures, thank you so much for sharing them!

Beverly


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Missy and all of you for your encouragement! I am really flattered. :redface: I need a better camera, I think!

Sally, I love Oliver and his bubbles. When I blew bubbles for Lincoln when he was little, he didn't even NOTICE them....:suspicious:
Regarding grooming....I'm just...stubborn!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane said:


> Thanks, Missy and all of you for your encouragement! I am really flattered. :redface: I need a better camera, I think!
> 
> Sally, I love Oliver and his bubbles. *When I blowed bubbles for Lincoln when he was little, he didn't even NOTICE them....*:suspicious:
> Regarding grooming....I'm just...stubborn!


Jane, that's funny. Amanda was here w/Dora and Belle. I got out Tori's laser light cat toy for them all to play with. Strangely, it seemed as though Tori was the only one who could see it and, therefore, chase it. Hmmmm... Myopia or what??? :suspicious:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree! Ladies you deserve some awards!:first::first::cheer2::cheer2:


----------

